# Ford 3000 injector pump leaking



## Jeffjeffers67 (Apr 12, 2019)

Hi I have a 60's model ford 3000 and the injector pump leaks out from the bottom of the pump,where a small metel part bolts to the barrel of the pump. Can that be sealed by o ring or something?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

It sounds as if u have a CAV DPA pump w/ a leak at the advance housing.??
Theres a paper gasket between the 2..
But I feel compelled to tell u, that's where the fuel from OTHER LEAKS end-up.. dripping off the bottom of the pump..
Go get a couple cans of BRAKE Cleaner & spray the snot outta the pump.. NOT while its hot OR RUNNING.. the temp change will seize up the pump.{$$$}
Then dry it off & sprinkle the pump w/ baby powder & start it.. NOW LOOK FOR THE LEAK..
If u click on my screen name on the left of the page, my contact info it there.. IF it IS coming from the advance hsg. I can send u a gasket..


----------



## Jeffjeffers67 (Apr 12, 2019)

Thanks pump guy I will take your advice and try and find where the leak is coming from. Thanks for responding


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I feel that I must tell u.. once u plug 1 leak, another will start..
If 1 seal is hard.. they're all hard & will find the next weak seal..
Its best to do them all at the same time..


----------

